# Dexa billing



## psmedbill (Jan 8, 2008)

Father and son are in the same office now, but they are still totally separated--the son owns a dexa scanner--the father wants his pts to have the dexa scan by his son's dexa--would the son bill the dexa with a TC modifier and the father bill the 26 modifier by reading it?  I am totally confused on how to bill this one.  My instincts tell me to bill it this way--but is there a better and correct way to do it?


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 19, 2008)

psmedbill said:


> Father and son are in the same office now, but they are still totally separated--the son owns a dexa scanner--the father wants his pts to have the dexa scan by his son's dexa--would the son bill the dexa with a TC modifier and the father bill the 26 modifier by reading it?  I am totally confused on how to bill this one.  My instincts tell me to bill it this way--but is there a better and correct way to do it?


You are correct.

In our office it is the opposite, we own the "nuclear stress test equipment" but we have the cariologist interprets the reports.

Your gut feelings are usually correct.

R. Thames, CPC


----------



## TamaraM (Aug 5, 2011)

Do they use the same tax id?  If they do I don't believe you can split it.


----------

